# Outhouse, insulated and heated is it even possible?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Considering building a new outhouse as the current one is quite rustic and a tad embarrassing when guests are by. And I suppose a new one would be nice for me as well. 

One idea I had was burying conduit and actually having a light in there, which got me thinking that insulation and even a space heater would be really nice, wouldn't it?

But any idea how that would work when it comes to venting? Would it just stink to high heavens?

Would love to make a indoor-house-type bathroom building but unsure if that's feasible. 

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Maybe put a GFI switch on the outside so the light and heater came on just before you go in and then switch off when you are departing. I guess it depends on how long it takes you to do your business as to whether it is worth it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Put a vent under the seat, through the roof. Close the lid when not in use. Small infared room heater on a thermostat with fan, same as house bathroom. Insulate the walls and attic....James


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Gee, I just saw some photo's on a website of heated outhouses, some pretty creative ones too... Damned if I can remember where...

I would use foam insulation as opposed to fiberglass... odour retention and all that... plug less bug/critter friendly.

Take a page from the Composting Toilet's and use a small 12v box fan that can vent out... Here's some good info on the options: http://www.letsgogreen.com/12-volt-fan.html

Power, should absolutely be on a CGFI circuit. For heat it depends on how you are getting power and your situation... the new High Efficiency wall heater's can put out a lot of heat and those Blue Flame Vent Free propane units are not expensive and are fuel misers to boot so that might be a good option.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Put a switch in the house so you can turn the heater on from inside the house. Maybe a 3 way switch in both the house and the outhouse in case you get out there and find you forgot to turn it on. Turn on the heater for about a half hour before you need to go.

I don't know if a heated outhouse is a good idea. I have used an outhouse at -40 when the septic froze and it wasn't that uncomfortable. Unforeseen consequences, it might be more uncomfortable to have most of you nice and warm and your butt cold.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Some good ideas and points here, thanks for this.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

In Alaska, many of the outhouses have the plastic toilet seat removed and they very neatly cut an opening and create a seat out of "blue board" styrofoam for a much warmer seat.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

I was watching one of the myriad of Alaska shows on the boob tube these days and recall a couple that took their seat inside and hung it by the back door. On the way to the outhouse through the snow they would grab the warm toilet seat and take it with them. I would think a couple layers of blue board would make for pretty good insulation. My wife would certainly appreciate a small heater, but if I did that the next thing would be a request for an air conditioner in the summer. The most important thing for an outhouse is a good vent pipe. Birds built a nest on top of the vent pipe on my grandfather's outhouse one spring and it was pretty bad inside. He refused to knock down the nest until the chicks left the nest.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

One of those air conditioners that also heat would be perfect !


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

We took the toilets out of our house and replaced them with sawdust bucket toilets. My DW is pretty sensitive to smells and agreed to it on a trial basis. We're well into our third year and she loves them as much as I do now. All the comfort of using the toilet indoors with none of the plumbing hassles. You could put one anywhere, in a closet, behind a curtain. And even if you don't have running water, a pitcher and basin near by would make washing up a cinch. Checkout the Humanure Handbook. It's available as a free download in pdf format.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

http://humanurehandbook.com/index.html

Sorry, I should have posted that originally as well... I actually have the book and didn't think of it till mentioned by BW above.


----------

